# Removing the trim surrounding the side windows ON 65



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a particular technique or know of a way to remove the Trim that surrounds the side windows on the 65 2 door GTO. I am having a difficult time trying to remove them prior to painting. I have the Belt Line Trim off, but the other trim surrounding the windows seems to be very difficult to remove without damaging them. I need to get them refinished. I would replace them if they were available, but I have not seen them offered new on any of the Pontiac sites. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that trim is diffficult to remove without damaging. i let my bodyshop guy remove mine. you can buy reconditioned trim from chicago muscle.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I did not see the trim around the side windows at Chicago Muscle for my 2 door post.


----------



## Old man gto (Aug 27, 2012)

Have you tried Ames performance engineering catalog? I have read where an old metal church key can opener can work


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

theres another place i forgot to mention. franks pontiac parts. last time i looked they had alot of hard to find trim for the '65 2dr sedan.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, I am waiting to hear back from Franks Pontiac as they did not list it but I sent them an E-Mail inquiring on used ones. Ames Performance doesn't carry it. I will say that I did find the"HARD TO FIND" Belt Line Trim Moldings at "The Parts Place". Quite pricey, but you know what they say, supply and demand. Has anyone found a place yet that sells the Rear Panel Trim Plate for the 65 GTO. The fellow I spoke with at the "Parts Place" said they have not had anyone as yet, manufacture one of quality enough to sell.


----------

